# [Case Mod] Project M7



## L4mka (Nov 18, 2017)

Welcome to the next project! It's one of two that I want to finish this year. The second will be in the new Cosmos C700P and soon I will also start the thread here on the forum 

After the 24-hour Nvidia GeForce Garage in Poland, I return to my favorite Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX TG. This project is for (and in cooperation with) MSI.

*Plan*

The case will be painted and airbrusher in a "candy red" color. On the front will dominate the MSI dragon in silver / gray style and two stripes. The case will be modded inside to simplify and smooth the style.







*Components*

▪ Intel i9 7900X
▪ MSI M7 ACK X299
▪ MSI GTX 1080Ti Gaming X
▪ Phanteks Evolv ATX Tempered Glass
▪ Seasonic PRIME PLATINUM 1200
▪ Bitspower water cooling

RAM and SSD are not yet resolved :-D

Here are a couple of photos of the case and HW  Everything is already home and some progress is already recorded, so very soon ther will be first update 











here is the current progress:


----------



## L4mka (Nov 20, 2017)

UPDATE 

The beginning is always quite clear – take off from the case everything that will be modded or completely out :-D All aluminum parts on this case will be sprayed, the front and top panel on the red + airbrush stripes and MSI dragon and legs of the case on black.






The red color will be exactly this mazda shade. It's such a metallic / candy red color 






Spraying is carried out in two phases. The first mix comes in red and silver, and then some transparent candy red color is applied.






After the first phase it did not look pretty, I was a little afraid :-D






But the other layer really changed a lot, and the color is exactly what it should be. This is just a quick flash photo.






After finishing the first paint spray, it was time to mod to the interior of the case. Here are some photos of HW from MSI. Motherboard MSI X299 M7 ACK with i9 7900X processor and MSI GAMING X 1080 Ti graphics card 









































This is how case looks with all accessories, covers, etc.






After removing all the unnecessary :-D






The case will be completed with sheets that make the appearance look and hide all unnecessary holes,











But there was a tiny fault a part of the case peeking beneath the plate, which I would probably have to cut out to avoid unnecessary disturbance.






More soon! )


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 20, 2017)

looking good so far it will give me ideas to see what I want to do to my case soon already found the guy just need some ideas.


----------



## L4mka (Nov 28, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> looking good so far it will give me ideas to see what I want to do to my case soon already found the guy just need some ideas.


 
Thanks!! 

------------------------------------------------
UPDATE


After painting both layers of red it was beautiful red. Before the dragon spraying, the red was clear coated (just in case).


Fortunately, the MSI logo has been delivered in the vectors, so cutting the template on the plotter was easy fun 








First of all, the stripes, seal everything thoroughly and then the silver glitters onto.








Hot stripes 








Back to the case, I mounted 240 rad of Bitspower and also reservoir with premium aluminum holders - really a piece of art














Whole loop is by Bitspower! Many thanks for the support!. You can see their offer on their eshop and shop there after registration   http://www.bitspower.com.tw 


Blocks, radiators, fittings, expa, pumps, tubes = 100% Bitspower water loop


























































The loop will be with 240 rad in front and 360 on the top. Both 30 mm thick.

The top rad is from Touchaqua - Bitspower.














Next object of modding was nickel plated Bitspowe Cpu block. Painting it in candy red color.

First, carefully seal to ensure that painted are only those areas that do not come into contact with water.








Vuala. Bitspower Candy red block is here 














Two more photos with DSLR 
















More next time!


----------



## L4mka (Dec 5, 2017)

UPDATE

I sprayed the sheets inside the case with a filler and then two layers of matt black paint. The sheets are still rubbed and scratched and other layers will be sprayed, but I did not want to work with HW and greasy sheets 

http://cmdesk.eu/m7/up3/rs780/1.jpg [/ img]

The top 360 rad is a little nut in this case, if you want to see the motherboard pretty well and do not cover the radiator with the fans. That's why I decided to mount it even higher than usual. For sure even through this sheet that I left from the Hex Gear cabinet.

[IMG]http://cmdesk.eu/m7/up3/rs780/2.jpg

Another very important part of the whole casemod - red screws: D






For PCIE graphics cables I print on a 3D printer cable holder / organizer that will be mounted on the bottom plate and the cables will go through. First but a few measurements where to place the holder 











Already in the first update, you might notice sources from Seasonic. It's the model PRIME PLATINUM 1200 


















Exputed from Bitspower Holders still had to pull out due to polishing of the end parts. That "frosted" style, or how to call it, does not fit me






Before polishing






And after polishing











Holders are divided into several parts and assembly is a question of 8 screws and then another 4 on the radiator.











In the meantime, I also sprayed the legs of the case on the matt black and mounted them back.
















Cable organizer is already in place  Just like the sheet on the side, which will not have to be further colored and will remain where it is 







During these works I managed to solve the RAM and SSD  More in the next update!


----------



## L4mka (Jan 2, 2018)

UPDATE 

Before Christmas and during them I did not get time to write the update, until today .. 

GPU Block from Bitspower before polishing











And after polishing, a noticeable difference and I like it more











It is time to break the warranty seal and equip the card with the water block 











The card is even without a cooler a heavy piece of HW











What I like is that when installing a water block it is still possible to use the original backplate 






The graphics car dis ready for water






Inside the block is a RGB strip, at first I wanted to get it out completely  But after that I like the RGB in the block so much!











Assembled Bitspower CPU block on motherboard






The board has a well-designed cooling for two M.2 slots






Motherboard is inside the case wohoooooo! it starts to draw






Graphics and the first planning of the loop - x hours of thinking, came along






It is getting shape now 












Two radiators and reservoir are just right for this case  More soooon!


----------



## L4mka (Jan 19, 2018)

UPDATE 

Another update is here, finally 

Continue drilling of 20 mm holes for fittings passtroughs. Here it really pays 8 times measuring, one times cutting 































For a long time, I thought about how the whole circuit would merge and eventually lead one hose under the top cover, and so it would not be visible.






The entire combo reservoir, radiator and many fittings 











Bitspower tube in beautiful red color, to the rear fits perfectly











The pump will again be hidden in the bottom of the case. 
















It's getting nicely done











Super 3D printed cable holder 






Cables are from CableMod, for which I thank them very much. These are the new version PRO cables with aluminum cable combs custom made for this project  Even more sleeved power cord and cat6 ethernet cable.









































And of course 24 pin


----------



## L4mka (Feb 5, 2018)

UPDATE 

The latest update is here. Finally  

RAMs are ultimately HyperX Fury 64 GB and the SSD is Kingston KC1000 480 GB



























At the top after the adjustment, a 360 mm radiator was placed so as to cover as little of the board as possible, and it was also possible to get well enough to the frames
















The first link is already in place 






The last and ultimately a bit difficult task - somehow to connect down with the pump all together











Pump on site

















Lighting test 






Just mix the water and fill it











And also clean up the table a bit 






I'll add the final photos this week


----------



## L4mka (Feb 25, 2018)

FINISHED


----------

